# Couple of interesting hybrids...



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

New for 2013. I ordered a pack of each to try, just to see what they can do.










* Tomato, SuperSauce Hybrid *- The world's largest sauce tomato!

  
*Corn, On Deck Hybrid* - The first-ever sweet corn you can grow in a container.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*indeed interesting*

I saw those two.
I have not ordered any seeds yet.
Have not started my transplants by seeds, always just direct sow stuff, and then buy transplants.
I have to study up more on creating transplants from seeds.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

On a cold cloudy day, Burpee's catalogs are some great reading. Thanks for posting that. 


I wonder about that corn...one thing for sure that basket of corn did not come from those plants...but it might just work and would be worth trying if you have limited space. 

Potatoes will be my next planting late January/early Feb. I had a very light crop last year and looking forward to some fresh, red, new potatoes.

I'll be watching for the Robbins in a few weeks to confirm that potato planting time is coming.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going to try the corn in molasses tubs down at the camp house... 

I still miss not having potatoes, they were one on my favorites staples. Our kohlrabies were were a big disappointment this year (my potato substitute)...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sure thinking about potatoes too.My Dad and Grandpa planted on Valentines Day.We planted in ice and snow,hard hitting sleet,and days you'd rather be water ski-ing.If we didn't plant that day,we wouldn't plant.Stupid stuff aint it.My first try at kohlrabies was a total bomb.75' row and 3 plants came up.That was last fall.Mr.Rose,what variety of kohlrabie is your go to and when should I plant this spring?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Valentines Day is the standard around here also, but I've gotten anxious on occasion and sometimes get them in the ground in late Jan. 

Ranch, was your disappontment due to low production or taste of the kohlrabie? 

I've never tasted kohlrabie myself and am curious as to how they fare on the taste test.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Where do you order from and what kind of red potatoes do you plant guys?
That's my next big adventure!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> Mr.Rose,what variety of kohlrabie is your go to and when should I plant this spring?


Unlike tomatoes, I don't have a 'go-to' Kohlrabi. I planted Quickstars this year. I have always planted kohlrabi in the fall... I've never done them in the spring, but I imagine that you can plant them pretty early as they are traditionally considered a cool weather crop.



Meadowlark said:


> Ranch, was your disappontment due to low production or taste of the kohlrabie?
> 
> I've never tasted kohlrabie myself and am curious as to how they fare on the taste test.


They just never seem to develop like they have in years past (small & hard). Probably due to the weather, I know its not a fertility issue, or lack of irrigation.

I'm surprised that you've never tasted one... We eat them both raw or cooked. Whether they are just sliced thin & eaten (like a turnip), made into coleslaw, used as a potato substitute for home fries or cubed & added with the other vegetables for pot roasts, they are excellent IMO. I highly recommend that you buy a few & give them a taste (I have recipes if you need them). If you like them, you can add a row to the garden.

Here's a picture from November 2011.










Sam aka WR


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mikey, the time honored Pontiac red potato seems more commonly found and does better for us, for white potatos it is whatever the feed store happens to have. Try the local farm/ ranch feed stores, rather than ordering-shipping will kill you. ( I have been known to cut and plant "sprouty" 'taters from the kitchen too. And I have become a believer in sealing the cuts with wood ashes, also. Hope this helps. JM


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Where do you order from and what kind of red potatoes do you plant guys?





Mikeyhunts said:


> That's my next big adventure!
> ...




I just use seed potatoes from my local feed store. I prefer the red for a couple of reasons...1) they have less starch than the whites and 2) the home grown reds actually have a unique taste that I just don't get with store bought red or white potatoes.

I always use wood ashes to coat the cuts on the reds...something my Mother taught me years ago...and often will throw a handful of wood ash into the hole with the cut.




w_r_ranch said:


> &#8230;.





w_r_ranch said:


> I'm surprised that you've never tasted one... We eat them both raw or cooked. Whether they are just sliced thin & eaten (like a turnip), made into coleslaw, used as a potato substitute for home fries or cubed & added with the other vegetables for pot roasts, they are excellent IMO. I highly recommend that you buy a few&#8230;
> Sam aka WR




Good enough for me...I'll try some.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

try the kohlrabie kimchi ..


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I know this sounds like a dumb question, but where do you get the wood ash you speak of??


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

OK, I'm in. That Burpee catalog hit at just the right time. I placed my order today for my usual winter salad fixins and some peas. I also ordered the container corn, which I will try in a 4x4 raised bed. I am interested in a few of their tomatoes, but I am concerned with the shipping date. Burpee says that they ship their plants for the Houston zone in early April. I usually put my tomatoes in mid March. Is it worth waiting on the Burpee?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I know this sounds like a dumb question, but where do you get the wood ash you speak of??


Fireplace. If you don't have wood ash, Buy a small bag of powdered sulfur (I use sulfur). Both will seal the cuts & help in preventing them from rotting in the soil.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

WRR, I hadn't thought of sulfur--might actually be better in an alkaline soil (which I definitely do not have!). I use all the ash from our fireplace and my shop wood stove in the garden, plus have added some ag-lime. Got the pH up to about 5.5-6 now, starting from 4.5. I would wonder about ash from a charcoal grill. Also, Mikey, bet your friendly local bar-b-que stand might give you a supply of wood ash.


----------

